# shattered UV filter and resulting lens scratch



## punch (Jan 14, 2012)

My toddler just dropped my 17-40mm on the floor and the UV filter shattered.  Then he smudged peanut butter fingers all over the actual lens.  (HORROR).

I've got things mostly cleaned up but I can see one visible scratch on the lens.  It can focus through it, right?  Say it's okay... because I worked my ass off to make enough to purchase this lens for a trip to Italy.  

Thanks.


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 14, 2012)

Individual front element scratches usually have extremely minimal impact on image quality...  (like, minimal enough that you'll probably never detect the change even if you look).  If it is going to appear at all, it'll happen at extremely tight apertures.

I read an article though where someone balled up pieces of tape and stuck them to a front element and you still couldn't see them in the final image.

Lots of tiny microscratches from improper cleaning you will notice as reduced contrast.  But one big scratch really shouldn't matter.


----------



## punch (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks.  i aspirated a cheeto when i saw the lens.

i used "lens cleaner" and a micro-fibre lens cloth to get the PB off... and compressed air to get rid of the bits of glass first.

it SEEMS like everything is just fine.  i finally make the leap to an L lens and i've only had it two weeks.

i'm just so horrified still.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 14, 2012)

Why was your toddler playing with a high priced lens?


----------



## Overread (Jan 14, 2012)

Have a read here: LensRentals.com - Front Element Scratches
Whilst not ideal to have scratches it certainly shows that you can sustain a lot of damage to a lens front element before it really makes a big effect to overall optical quality. 

You've also learnt the important lesson that UV filters protect only against small, light damage and that with a more intensive impact can do more harm than good by shattering and scratching the lens. 

Just glad that the peanut butter smudging didn't result in glass in the fingers.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dirty lens article


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2012)

No insurance? highly recommended.. and you can usually add a rider to your home insurance!


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 14, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Dirty lens article



yeah, that's the one  :thumbup:


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2012)

Ehhh... you can always get another kid.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 14, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Why was your toddler playing with a high priced lens?


Do you have a toddler?


----------



## punch (Jan 14, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Why was your toddler playing with a high priced lens?



you're not a parent, eh?


----------



## punch (Jan 14, 2012)

Overread said:


> Have a read here: LensRentals.com - Front Element Scratches
> Whilst not ideal to have scratches it certainly shows that you can sustain a lot of damage to a lens front element before it really makes a big effect to overall optical quality.
> 
> You've also learnt the important lesson that UV filters protect only against small, light damage and that with a more intensive impact can do more harm than good by shattering and scratching the lens.
> ...



i had just read that here from one of you... that the filters do more damage than help to a lens and i meant to take it off.

the insurance is a good tip... i hadn't even thought to do that.  thanks.


----------



## Overread (Jan 14, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> No insurance? highly recommended.. and you can usually add a rider to your home insurance!



Make very very very sure you read the fine print if you get a rider on the home insurance. I've read of one or two horror stories where people have gotten a rider, claimed on it a few times and then found their home owners insurance skyrocket up. Insurance companies don't like people that actually claim and you can quickly end up on a blacklist whereby some won't touch you and those that do will give you a very high cost. 
Sometimes its better to get a separate insurance on items more likely to get damaged so you can claim and not worry if you have to drop that separate insurance.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Overread said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > No insurance? highly recommended.. and you can usually add a rider to your home insurance!
> ...



Good call.. mine is separate (commercial).. but for those with the home insurance riders..yea.. watch it!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm not irresponsible with my gear, if that's what you're asking. 

Kid or not, I wouldn't keep my gear in the line of harm.

People put child safe locks on cabinet doors that have dangerous and consumable chemicals in them... People put plastic guards over their electrical outlets... People put water wings on their children when they're learning to swim. People should have the common sense to protect THEIR things in the process of protecting their kid. 

I'm _truly sorry_ that you've only had the lens for two weeks and it's already got some cosmetic damage on it, that really does suck... But you also left it within your toddlers reach... While they were also eating/playing with peanut butter.


----------



## KmH (Jan 14, 2012)

The scratch may cause some flare when there are bright light sources near or in the image frame. No doubt, the resale value of your lens just went down because of the scratch, when/if you ever want to sell/trade it.

Was the lens hood on?

I don't know how many times here on TPF I have mentioned how a 'protective' filter on a lens can break such that the sharp shards can then damage the very lens element the filter was intended to 'protect'. The glass in filters is very thin, (a lot thinner than the front lens element) and easily broken.


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, I always think of filters as schmutz protection, not impact protection.  They definitely make things worse when they break.  For stuff that happens to the lens that doesn't break it though (cooking splatter, blowing sand, ocean spray, pet's noses, peanut butter, etc..), they're actually pretty helpful.


----------



## KmH (Jan 14, 2012)

In your list - blowing sand - is the only situation a UV filter might be of value.

I shot portraiture almost daily on the beaches around San Diego for 10 years or so, and never used a filter to protect a lens from blowing sand. After 10 years there _was_ a little wear on the lens coatings, but nothing major.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> People put child safe locks on cabinet doors that have dangerous and consumable chemicals in them... People put plastic guards over their electrical outlets... People put water wings on their children when they're learning to swim. People should have the common sense to protect THEIR things in the process of protecting their kid.



LMAO. Tyler. First of all, kids always have peanut butter hands. Secondly, the whole home safety thing is a scam. By the time a kid is able to actually manipulate dangerous items like wall sockets, they're also capable of bypassing any safety feature. Accidents unfortunately do happen even with the most attentive parents.

But your naive sentiment is adorable nonetheless.

Anyway, yeah. The only time you'll see a front element scratch is in flares, which are normally avoided anyway. I had one professor recommend filling in one very nice lens I owned with a scratch with a fine tipped technical pen. But since it really didn't affect the image, I never felt the need to do that.


----------



## punch (Jan 14, 2012)

I take photos of a lot of dogs and horses and I use the wide angle really close up to their noses to get the look I like, so I wanted the filter because certain labrador retrievers like to sniff and lick the lens.  I had read here that the filters were dangerous... but as someone else mentioned, I was more concerned about sludge than breaking.   I'm definitely bummed about the resale value... but I suppose any prospects of selling it were very far off, if ever.  Lesson learned, anyway.  

Oh, and thank you so very much for your concern about my lens, but truly... you have no idea how crafty toddlers with exceptional climbing and fine-motor control skills are.  That's clear from your assertion that there's no way anything like that could ever happen to you.  Ever.  I do have to laugh about that.


----------



## Ryan L (Jan 14, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ] I had one professor recommend filling in one very nice lens I owned with a scratch with a fine tipped technical pen. But since it really didn't affect the image, I never felt the need to do that.



How does a pencil fill a scratch?


----------



## Ryan L (Jan 14, 2012)

punch said:


> I'm definitely bummed about the resale value...



I will give you 250 for it right now! lol


----------



## naptime (Jan 14, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I'm not irresponsible with my gear, if that's what you're asking.
> 
> Kid or not, I wouldn't keep my gear in the line of harm.
> 
> ...



it's called an accident for a reason.

they happen.

no matter how well you try to protect things. sometimes, stuff just happens.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

Ryan L said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > ] I had one professor recommend filling in one very nice lens I owned with a scratch with a fine tipped technical pen. But since it really didn't affect the image, I never felt the need to do that.
> ...



not a pencil a pen. The idea is to make it more neutral to the optical system - more like a hair or something on the element than a scratch that will reflect or refract light. Really though, it's not necessary. I just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

naptime said:


> it's called an accident for a reason.



You wouldn't believe how much a half gallon of cooking oil is until it's on the kitchen floor.


----------



## davisphotos (Jan 14, 2012)

I am loving all the people that suggest you keep your camera out of the toddler's reach, clearly they do not have children, and have never been around kids. I swear my daughter has super powers, or is secretly a covert spy. I could have something 10 feet off the floor and locked in a safe, and she would still get into it. And kids hands are pretty much aways dirty, and they will smear them on anything in sight. 
As far as filters go, I don't have UV filters on any of my lenses, I prefer lens hoods for protection-I have had my lenses saved from numerous scratches and worse by the lens hood.


----------



## punch (Jan 14, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Dirty lens article



That is AMAZING... and comforting because the scratch I've got is barely visible and about 0.5cm in length.

Phew.

Thanks to everyone.  I thought I was going to have an aneurysm (and a smart, small child for sale).


----------



## table1349 (Jan 14, 2012)

> *Oogway*: There are no accidents.
> *Shifu*: [_sighs] Yes, I know. You've already said that twice.
> *Oogway*: That was no accident either.
> *Shifu*: Thrice. _


----------



## punch (Jan 14, 2012)

Soooo... when I look at my lens, it still looks streaky.  I'm assuming that's the peanut butter oil... hard to get rid of.  Any tips? I'm thinking I'll just take it into a camera shop tomorrow after I see my patients and let them handle it.  Or should I?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

the drug store sells 95% rubbing alcohol, which is much stronger a solvent than the more typical 70% stuff. If you don't live in a state that banned it, you can also get 99% ethanol from the liquor store (White Lightning or Everclear brand spirits). I am not sure if ethanol or isopropyl would work better. 

I clean my lenses periodically with Onyx brand acetone which you can find in the cosmetics section at wal-mart. Acetone is actually a VERY strong solvent, which will strip away paints and finishes, so I can't _really_ recommend it. Rubbing alcohol should be safe.

I just use a cue tip and run it in a circular motion over the lens and then use a lens cloth to remove any stray fibers. Peanut oil is deff going to be a pain to remove.

Why can't these kids use the barrel to focus like a normal person? Why do the fingers ALWAYS have to go on the front element?


----------



## punch (Jan 14, 2012)

unpopular said:


> the drug store sells 95% rubbing alcohol, which is much stronger a solvent than the more typical 70% stuff. If you don't live in a state that banned it, you can also get 99% ethanol from the liquor store (White Lightning or Everclear brand spirits). I am not sure if ethanol or isopropyl would work better. I clean my lenses periodically with Onyx brand acetone which you can find in the cosmetics section at wal-mart. Acetone is actually a VERY strong solvent, which will strip away paints and finishes, so I can't _really_ recommend it. Rubbing alcohol should be safe.I just use a cue tip and run it in a circular motion over the lens and then use a lens cloth to remove any stray fibers. Peanut oil is deff going to be a pain to remove.Why can't these kids use the barrel to focus like a normal person? Why do the fingers ALWAYS have to go on the front element?


I have 95% iso at work in the hood. I'll try that. Thanks again.


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 14, 2012)

unpopular said:


> the drug store sells 95% rubbing alcohol, which is much stronger a solvent than the more typical 70% stuff. If you don't live in a state that banned it, you can also get 99% ethanol from the liquor store (White Lightning or Everclear brand spirits). I am not sure if ethanol or isopropyl would work better.
> 
> I clean my lenses periodically with Onyx brand acetone which you can find in the cosmetics section at wal-mart. Acetone is actually a VERY strong solvent, which will strip away paints and finishes, so I can't _really_ recommend it. Rubbing alcohol should be safe.



Well... there goes your front element coating!  Have you noticed increased flare and aberrations after removing the coating?


----------



## rokvi (Jan 14, 2012)

Have children first then you can talk about raising them...


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Why was your toddler playing with a high priced lens?



You *obviously* do not have a kid.Or kids. lol!


----------



## Overread (Jan 14, 2012)

Best thing for removing Oils would be a LensPen. They are made specifically to remove oils from the front of a lens and provided that you clean the front using a clear air blower and brush to ensure there are no debries, you should have no problems at all with the pen. 

Rubbing alcohols and other stronger chemicals can be too strong and strip front element coatings on many lenses - best to avoid them and stick to regular camera specific cleaning solutions.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

^^ which are almost always isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol)


----------



## snowbear (Jan 14, 2012)

punch said:


> Soooo... when I look at my lens, it still looks streaky.  I'm assuming that's the peanut butter oil... hard to get rid of.  Any tips?


Let a Labrador Retriever lick it off.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 14, 2012)

Well Ok, Unpopular... If you say so. 

Because of my good habits and common sense, my camera gear will remain fully intact through my kids toddler years. I guess that would be due to my lack of carelessness with said gear.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 14, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Well Ok, Unpopular... If you say so. Because of my good habits and common sense, my camera gear will remain fully intact through my kids toddler years. I guess that would be due to my lack of carelessness with said gear.


So every time a child a drowns, burns their hand, breaks a bone it's always the fault of the parent? There are NO accidents when you're an attentive parent? Good to know! Looking forward to a lifetime of serenity and accident free events when I have children!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

I can 100% assure you that SOMETHING you like will be broken. Maybe not your camera, but something.


----------



## Gaerek (Jan 14, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Well Ok, Unpopular... If you say so.
> 
> Because of my good habits and common sense, my camera gear will remain fully intact through my kids toddler years. I guess that would be due to my lack of carelessness with said gear.



I would consider myself an extremely attentive parent. That didn't stop me from turning my back on my daughter for literally 5 seconds while she opened the Disc tray on my XBox and stepped on it. Do you know how much Microsoft charges to replace the DVD drive on an XBox? I do now! It's $99, if anyone was wondering...heh. When you have a 2-4 year old running around, you'll understand that letting your guard down for mere seconds is enough for something very expensive to break.

And yes, I'm well aware that my XBox shouldn't have been near the floor. That's only the most recent example of something going wrong. As a parent, you have to be attentive 100% of the time to prevent accidents like what I and the OP have mentioned. The toddler only needs a few seconds for something disastrous to happen. Thankfully, she has yet to damage, or attempt to damage any of my photo gear, but I did (in a moment of laxness) see her pretending to be like me and taking pictured with my camera. Luckily nothing happened, but my heart skipped a few beats, lol.


----------



## Overread (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm betting if they don't break it whilst younger a Wii (or whatever its called in the future) remote controller will be sent flying through something (window, TV, glass cabinet holding all those protected DSLR lenses). 



unpopular said:


> ^^ which are almost always isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol)



True true, but it all depends on the strengths


----------



## punch (Jan 14, 2012)

No one escapes parenthood unscathed.  It's just a fact of life.  A really, really sad fact.  

But they also do cute crap and that's worth it.


----------



## Overread (Jan 14, 2012)

The worst I recall doing was making a salt cake whilst learning how to cook. It wasn't totally my fault either, I mean how are the untrained supposed to know that tsp means teaspoon and not tablespoon when it comes to adding the salt to a chocolate cake 

edit - oh and working out what the cigarette lighter in the car was far - burning finger tips!


----------



## manaheim (Jan 14, 2012)

punch said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Why was your toddler playing with a high priced lens?
> ...



I am.  I have two children... and when they were young enough to not know better, my gear was well out of their way, and starting around 3 years of age or so, they were educated very pointedly on not touching things that do not belong to them in my office, and most specifically my camera gear.  And even then, I still have kept it mostly well out of their way.

There's NO reason why you shouldn't be able to keep your kids from playing around with an expensive piece of equipment.

Of course, I also don't put protectors on the corners of my coffee table, latches on the cabinets and drawers, fences around the wood stove and outlet protectors either.  Somehow, both my kids and my camera gear have survived their early childhood.


----------



## Crollo (Jan 14, 2012)

punch said:


> I worked my ass off to make enough to purchase this lens for a trip to Italy.



And then you gave it to a toddler. Next time try giving him money instead.


----------



## punch (Jan 14, 2012)

He's 18 months.  He doesn't speak so much English yet, but I'll be sure to "explain" to him for next time not to touch my things while I'm peeing that were up HIGH in a closed case previously un-open-able to him as recent as yesterday.  

I do have to wonder what the judgmental posts are for.  I get it... this would never have happened to you.  Maybe bow out and give your advice where it's needed.  The event has already happened.

But let me know if you're wounded some time.  I'll be right around to rub salt (and chocolate salt cake).  :S


----------



## Crollo (Jan 14, 2012)

The judgemental posts are because we assume that you intentionally handed over an expensive item to a toddler. Had you properly stated he got hold of it without your consent we wouldn't assume you're a moron.


----------



## punch (Jan 14, 2012)

Crollo said:


> The judgemental posts are because we assume that you intentionally handed over an expensive item to a toddler. Had you properly stated he got hold of it without your consent we wouldn't assume you're a moron.



Well you can imagine what my assumptions are about you... fortunately I have kept them to myself for weeks now, which is really advisable.

The assumption with children should always, always be that it was accidental.  Knowing one or more children would have given you that light.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 14, 2012)

Crollo said:


> The judgemental posts are because we assume that you intentionally handed over an expensive item to a toddler. Had you properly stated he got hold of it without your consent we wouldn't assume you're a moron.


Ummm I think you're the moron (u pulled the moron out first) I don't think anyone here assumed she "handed" her child the camera. I didn't it. I don't think most people need very detail broken down to them. I think common sense would indicate the child got a hold of it.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow the moron comment was worse than mine.  Bravo. 

To OP... my post was a bit harsh, I'll give you, but it actually wasn't judgemental.  It was more of a "hey, look... you CAN avoid this... don't simply throw your hands up in the air and go 'you know toddlers!', because then it will just happen again.  Come to grips with it as a bit of an error and take precautions next time... now you know your toddler is going to be especially crafty about trashing your stuff, so take extra effort to avoid it next time."

Believe it or not, it was kinda me cuffing you up the back of the head in a friendly way and saying "yeah, well... duh... don't DO THAT."


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 14, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Wow the moron comment was worse than mine.  Bravo. To OP... my post was a bit harsh, I'll give you, but it actually wasn't judgemental.  It was more of a "hey, look... you CAN avoid this... don't simply throw your hands up in the air and go 'you know toddlers!', because then it will just happen again.  Come to grips with it as a bit of an error and take precautions next time... now you know your toddler is going to be especially crafty about trashing your stuff, so take extra effort to avoid it next time."Believe it or not, it was kinda me cuffing you up the back of the head in a friendly way and saying "yeah, well... duh... don't DO THAT."


You do realize now that something precious of yours if going to perish due to your child. Life's got a way of ***** slapping you when you brag!!! Lol! Not being harsh or sarcastic, I'm a bit superstitious haha!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 14, 2012)

When mine were little, I had a cr*ppy p&s, so I didn't have to worry too much about them destroying expensive camera gear.
But with two little boys, SOMEthing is certainly going to happen. The one that sticks out to me was the jelly sandwich in the VCR.

I really was fortunate to somehow manage to get two boys through their toddlers years with NO real major mishaps; no broken bones, nothing really expensive destroyed, only ONE thing that was irreplaceable broken.  One of them DID stick a paper clip in a surge protector, but: a) he was EIGHT, not a toddler, and b) nothing happened. That is, nothing happened UNTIL he then took it out, reshaped it so that he could fit one end into each prong, and stuck it back in, lol!!  He wasn't nearly as damaged as the surge protector!

But when they become TEENAGERS??? THAT's when you gotta watch out!! I had calls about bloody fingers, broken fixtures...and once came home to find the TV that I'd set by the curb now out in the back yard, completely exploded from the barrage of airgun pellets.  And for the record, they weren't home alone, not technically; they were with their father, who was evidently enjoying a nap. 

Glad there seems to be no irreparable damage to the lens.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2012)

Reminds me of one of my friends, who gave her granddaughter a marking pen to keep the child occupied on the ride home while the child was in her car safety seat in the back seat. Turns out, the little darling took the cap off the marking pen, and drew ALL OVER HER FACE and forehead!!!! The photo on Facebook was hilarious!

I told her that in the future she ought to stick with safer toys for the child, like staple guns and such...


----------



## punch (Jan 14, 2012)

Like I said... lesson learned.  

The thing with child development is, one day they can't perform a skill (climbing a shelf and opening a pinch-closure bag) and then the next day... they CAN.  

At any rate, I just wanted to know if a minor scratch on a lens was a huge deal and how to get peanut butter off a lens, which, at the very least, has to be a new and interesting question around here.

Thanks.


----------



## naptime (Jan 14, 2012)

Crollo said:


> The judgemental posts are because we assume that you intentionally handed over an expensive item to a toddler. Had you properly stated he got hold of it without your consent we wouldn't assume you're a moron.



actually, i'm assuming you are the moron for assuming that she handed it over to a toddler just because she didn't specifically state the obvious.


----------



## naptime (Jan 14, 2012)

is this the _*photography beginners forum & photo gallery*_ ? or did i accidentaly get rerouted to _*Parenting for Dummies/you should have known better/you shall now be burned at the stake for not eliminating 100% of possible accidents from the home*_ ?


----------



## MTVision (Jan 14, 2012)

Isn't there a website called sh*t my kids ruined. 

Kids can get into anything and everything and they will. 

Glad your lens is OK!


----------



## punch (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome.

http://www.****mykidsruined.com/

Thanks for that.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 14, 2012)

Crollo said:
			
		

> The judgemental posts are because we assume that you intentionally handed over an expensive item to a toddler. Had you properly stated he got hold of it without your consent we wouldn't assume you're a moron.



LOL!!!!

Isn't that what everyone does? I know I give my 2 year old my camera and lenses to play with when she's bored!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 14, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Crollo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!! Right after she gives the two year old a razor chew on when a pacifier isn't handy!


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 14, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> You wouldn't believe how much a half gallon of cooking oil is until it's on the kitchen floor.



I couldn't help but laugh at this! You know what's bad too is corn starch on linoleum lol! I almost fell for days! Even after 20 vacuumings and sweepings! lol sorry to laugh but the joys of kids!

Tyler you obviously are a far superior/cautious parent! Bc sh!t happens with kids no matter how safe you are!!!! I have safety outlets on all my wall sockets my 2yr old can take them out. You can not possibly keep an eye on them 24/7. 

Punch..... From a parent of a toddler I feel your pain! I hope the lens will still work well for you  damn toddlers I say! There have been plenty of times where I was taking photos and put down te camera (going to use again in 2mins) to pee or cook up something or feed the dog and bam! He has it and yes it was up high on the back of the counter. Luckily enough he's never done anything to it.


----------



## punch (Jan 14, 2012)

Haha!  Corn starch... that would be slippery.

Ugh.  They're so crafty, and random.


----------



## naptime (Jan 14, 2012)

for you toddler parents... it's worse when they are teens !!!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

because even parents need to take a poo eventually.


----------



## naptime (Jan 14, 2012)

unpopular said:


> because even parents need to take a poo eventually.



i just have three words to say about that...

Oh my gosh !

well, and.... 5 more words.

I think I'm gonna puke.


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 14, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1noY1NTiF0
> 
> because even parents need to take a poo eventually.



Oh my gosh..... Oh my gosh! Oh my gosh.! I think I'm goin to be sick! Oh my gosh!" 

All I could say before she said anything was ob my gosh roflmao!!! I wonder how long ittook to clean thatup! Especially the white flower on the red couches. I'll take cornstarch on linoleum over this any day lol.


----------



## Ryan L (Jan 14, 2012)

Love the ending "OMG It's like a snowman puked all over my living room". Kids can be handful no doubt, but once you have them you would have it any other way. They become the air you breathe, your reason for existance.


----------



## punch (Jan 14, 2012)

unpopular said:


> because even parents need to take a poo eventually.



They keep working at it the whole time like it's their JOB!


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 14, 2012)

Pretty sure that video is staged/fake.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 14, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Pretty sure that video is staged/fake.



Yeah the Mom is way too dead calm, and It's missing that classic "Oh **** Mom's here, are we gonna live" blank stare from the children.


----------



## naptime (Jan 14, 2012)

it's garnered lots of debate on youtube as well.

my problem is how "uniform" the mess is. its on every wall, every photo, every window, up so high.


i've seen, personally, the mess kids can make, fast.  but this feels staged. even though it cracks me up when i watch it.



asia, in 1st grade, decided to make her own bowl of cereal while i was in the shower.

she did exactly what she had been told NOT to do, numerous time.... tried climbing up onto the counter, to get a bowl from the cabinet.

she managed to pull the ENTIRE kitchen cabinets down off the wall and onto her.

i heard the crash and ran into the kitchen, and saw ALL the kitchen cabinets laying on the floor. all the dishes, all the glasses, all the boxed goods. on the floor.

i stood there, staring at the mess for probably 30 seconds. dumbfounded.

before i hear movement, and realized my kid was underneath it all !!!!


shocked and horrified i lifted the cabinets, fearing the worst...

she looked up at me, and said, sorry daddy.

not a scratch on her!!!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 14, 2012)

naptime said:


> it's garnered lots of debate on youtube as well.
> 
> my problem is how "uniform" the mess is. its on every wall, every photo, every window, up so high.
> 
> ...



I had a story told to me that when I was a baby I managed to crawl out from my crib in the middle of the night, walk into another room and knock down a massive TV onto my legs, and we had thick plush carpet so everyone thought my legs were crushed ( I was fine lol). Yep accidents happen.


----------



## rokvi (Jan 14, 2012)

Punch, Don't worry about explaining anything to those who discredit your parenting skills. They don,t understand accidents can happen because they are either OCD, have no life or don't have children.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow.  Did we get an answer on the peanut butter part?  I'm kinda racking my brain on how to deal with that one.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 15, 2012)

naptime said:


> it's garnered lots of debate on youtube as well.
> 
> my problem is how "uniform" the mess is. its on every wall, every photo, every window, up so high.



My boy for a while was very interested in "artesian" bread making. His technique called for dumping a bunch of flower on the table and cracking eggs into it (he never got that far, fortunately). 

Flower gets messy very quickly. I could see this happening, but not in four minutes. But who's going to admit that you spent the last 20 minutes reading Redbook or Popular Mechanics on the John when you should have been watching the kids?


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree she is just way to calm!! I sat there thinking to myself how is she so calm how is she letting them still play with it!?! I woulda been like (screaming probably) "oh my f***ing god Gavin what did you do!?!?! You don't ever do this again!!!!! Lol she's def too calm


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 15, 2012)

So which will survive better? A lens taking a hit with an UV filter on and one that has no UV filter?
In any case, I am a believer in having a filter on because my lens is subjected to weather elements 100% of the time, when the cap is off, where as a hit or fall will only happen once at best(worst), and it will be my own stupidity to let it happen if it does happen.

Actually, what's worse than children's curiosity is the carelessness of adult camera owners. I get pissed at my sister for how she handles her camera and lens. RESPECT damn it! I am quite an abuser, but she just let a brand new Tokina 11-16 bang around and stuff. May be it's because I paid for the lens....


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 15, 2012)

punch said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Why was your toddler playing with a high priced lens?
> ...



I am and I have a toddler in the house also.  That's why the photo equipment stays up high and out of her reach.


----------



## thinkricky (Jan 15, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> LMAO. Tyler. First of all, kids always have peanut butter hands. Secondly, the whole home safety thing is a scam. By the time a kid is able to actually manipulate dangerous items like wall sockets, they're also capable of bypassing any safety feature. Accidents unfortunately do happen even with the most attentive parents.





			
				naptime said:
			
		

> it's called an accident for a reason.
> 
> they happen.
> 
> no matter how well you try to protect things. sometimes, stuff just happens.





			
				naptime said:
			
		

> is this the photography beginners forum & photo gallery ? or did i accidentaly get rerouted to Parenting for Dummies/you should have known better/you shall now be burned at the stake for not eliminating 100% of possible accidents from the home ?





I agree with Tyler. I have 2 kids. Let me ask this question. Would you ever let your child "accidentally" play with a knife? Exactly. Situations can be prevented. Most not all. Kid playing with a lens. That is definitely something that is preventable. 

But I wouldn't have commented. She's already in anguish about it. I bet it won't happen again...


----------



## punch (Jan 15, 2012)

this is really asinine.

there's NO reason to comment on anything other than how to deal with the scratch and clean the lens.  i never asked what people on the internet thought about parenting.  if i needed any kind of help with that, i certainly wouldn't have asked for it here.

useless.


----------



## Rjcommando (Jan 15, 2012)

unpopular said:


> because even parents need to take a poo eventually.


 
I have no idea how that mom could stay so calm and collected. 

My wife and I came home from a nice dinner alone ( a rare treat when you have kids ) and we were met with a waterfall flowing through the garage ceiling. We enter the house and find 2inches of standing water and more flowing through the ceiling vents. I run up stairs against the flow of water, and find a clogged, running toilet as the source of all the water. 
In the family room, I find three teenage girls, two tween boys and a toddler who are all oblivious to the aquatic mayhem underway. It took me six days with several industrial strength fans and shop vacs to clean up that mess. Surprisingly, all the kids survived and no one was put up for adoption.


----------



## naptime (Jan 15, 2012)

thinkricky said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you may agree with tyler all you want, 

but thank you for proving my point. 

you can prevent MOST accidents.

you can not prevent ALL accidents.

that's why they are accidents.

would i ever let my kid accidentally play with a knife. no. that's just a stupid question.

if i let her, then it wouldn't be an accident.  it would have bee permitted.

did my kid ever get her hands on a knife. yes. did i do what i could have to prevent it. yes. did it happen again. no.

it was an accident.


but, i guess those of us whose children have done something that we didn't want to do, are just inferior parents to those of you that are smart, and have common sense, and prevent 100% of all accidents from ever happening in your children s lives.

may i please petition overreader to create a new subsections so the inferior among us can ask for c&c on our parenting abilities from the superior among us?


----------



## Overread (Jan 15, 2012)

But I want to use the ban button - it makes cool spacey sounds when I press it; as compared to the new section button which just blows raspberries at me


----------



## unpopular (Jan 15, 2012)

thinkricky said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are seriously telling me that you don't have that experience of turning around to grab another onion and finding your toddler waving the knife around?

We aren't talking about guns or power tools, we're talking about items we use on a daily basis around our children. Accidents do happen - with cameras, with electrical outlets and yes, with knives. In every case they are preventable but it is also very understandable how these things occur, no matter how tragic the consequences.

Is it excusable that I, and just about every other parent of a toddler has caught their kid emulating people around them using knives, absolutely not given the potential hazard. But it certainly in understandable how it happens.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## manaheim (Jan 15, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> You are seriously telling me that you don't have that experience of turning around to grab another onion and finding your toddler waving the knife around?
> 
> We aren't talking about guns or power tools, we're talking about items we use on a daily basis around our children. Accidents do happen - with cameras, with electrical outlets and yes, with knives. In every case they are preventable but it is also very understandable how these things occur, no matter how tragic the consequences.
> 
> Is it excusable that I, and just about every other parent of a toddler has caught their kid emulating people around them using knives, absolutely not given the potential hazard. But it certainly in understandable how it happens.



I haven't.  Why would a toddler have access to a sharp knife?


----------

